# Weber Kettle Assembly Question



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2005)

Weber 22 1/2 Kettle assembly question: for those of you that have them,

If you stand in front of your grill,  looking at it, assuming that the leg without the wheel is the front. 

Where are the two handles on the cooking section located, on the sides of the cooking section;  or front and rear of cooking section?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 28, 2005)

If I remember correctly, they are on the sides.  I'll check in a couple of hours when I get home.


----------



## Smokin' U (Nov 28, 2005)

My handles line up with the leg that doesn't have the wheel.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 28, 2005)

Bruce, on the regular 22 1/2" Kettle and the One Touch the handle is in the front with the leg with no wheel.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 28, 2005)

Yup... It would be a pain to drag it around if the handles were on the sides!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2005)

OK then, I was afraid I assembled it wrong. I bought a slide-aside from Weber to hold the lid and when I looked where the handles were I was worried. Thanks guys.


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK then, I was afraid I assembled it wrong. I bought a *slide-aside *from Weber to hold the lid and when I looked where the handles were I was worried. Thanks guys.


I started to buy one of those last week and didn't because of the handle placement.  Not that it would have been a huge deal.

The real reason I didn't was I thought about ordering the one for the Performer.... but I would have to drill holes to mount it.   Still thinking on that one.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2005)

Scotty,

That was a good point, brain is in Park, mouth is in Drive today.

I put the slide aside on the back and it works great, the lid slides right down into it right over the REAR handle.

And you guys say there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Scotty,
> 
> That was a good point, brain is in Park, mouth is in Drive today.
> 
> ...


You must be thinking of the BB for morons that you go to. #-o  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 28, 2005)

Hummmmm, I wonder why Greg didn't answer this!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 28, 2005)

HAH! Mine are _diagonal_ to the front leg! I really screwed it up!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> HAH! Mine are _diagonal_ to the front leg! I really screwed it up!



Woody, see mine and Griff's post in Grilling.


----------



## Finney (Dec 6, 2005)

Brucie,
You still loving that "Slide Aside"?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I have it installed which wasn't difficult, it slides right on to the ketttle, and I have slid the lid onto it, and it works. It will beat the hell out of putting the lid on the ground or patio whenever it has to come off.

So I guess you can say I'm loving it.


----------



## Finney (Dec 7, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well I have it installed which wasn't difficult, it slides right on to the ketttle, and I have slid the lid onto it, and it works. It will beat the hell out of putting the lid on the ground or patio whenever it has to come off.
> 
> *So I guess you can say I'm loving it*.


Well you heard it right here: *BRUCE IS LOVING HIS SLIDE ASIDE!!!!* =D> 
Thanks Bruce. :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm surprised this didn't get moved over to PRODUCT REVIEWS.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to start pimping out my kettle too! Slide aside, cover, charcoal baskets, gangster whitewalls.......


----------

